# PPI PC4100 800 Watt 4-Channel Amp



## tridoteverything (Jul 8, 2019)

From Ebay ad: 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/223579066115?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

For sale is a PPI PC4100 amplifier which I used for approximately five years from 1997 - 2002, and then boxed and stored for the next 17 years. It was an outstanding amp.

It worked when it came out of my car, however I can't bench test it prior to sale / shipping. So while I will take it back (30 day return policy), please note that you are buying an amp that could possibly require soldering or other refurbishment. Free Domestic shipping to you, but buyer covers the cost to ship back in the event of a return.


----------

